# Mixing nVidia Cards (not an SLI related question)



## goldfries (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I hope you guys can help me out a little here.

I have a mixed arsenal of nVidia cards which I intend to use for folding@home.

I've no problem setting up multi-GPU folding but the purpose of this thread is to find out more about mixing of nVidia cards. I'm having a hard time finding people with similar experience, since most people would just run SLI, or if not, their folding setup run the same GC from the 1st to the last slot........ not possible in my case.

My current successful setup is using MSI P55-GD65 + GTX260+ + GT220.

Rig #2 is using Jetway X-Blue P45 with 9600GT. I placed the GT220 in there and it doesn't seem to detect.

Now I've read somewhere that there is a problem having nVidia Geforce 9xxx series to be on the same machine as the Geforce GTxxxx series. How true is that?

I'm giving myself a few tries on Rig #2 before I go try the GT220 on rig #3, which is an SLI board that currently has a GTS250 on it.

from http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108089

-----------

I don't know why only my P55 boards recognize multiple cards installed.

The non-working boards are Jetway P45 X-Blue and Gigabyte GA-M55SLI-S4 - both of them refuses to recognize the combo of....... regardless of which slot i put. 

GT220 / GT240  / 9600GT / GTS250.

arrgghhh.  Surely it's not a driver matter. 

Btw if I put nV card on 1st slot and HD5770 on the P45 board, the HD5770 (2nd slot card) ended up being the one with the display.


----------

